# More Gambler shot practice



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Like the title says did some more gambler shot practice today had several close calls. But still chasing after that light/cut. I am finding it rather satisfying at this point because I am a goal oriented person. I love having something to strive/achieve. It is proving hard with the little time I do have but I will get it.

Here is the video I got today of a close call. Had several but will only post one today. 




Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

You are really close to the goal!
Keep it up buddy!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice cut .


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> You are really close to the goal!
> Keep it up buddy!


Close doesn't gimma dat badge unfortunately.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> Nice cut .


Thank you very much TF. I have cut a full deck of cards this last 2 weeks lol. I need a little :devil: to go with it and I will be happy.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Like you, I don't put goals on shooting, for me it would take the fun out of it. I am extremely impressed of your accomplishments too...you are quite an accomplished slingshoter.
But me... hum..
1. I will never devote the time required to practice enough or make the amount of videos it would take to cut cards and light matches and obtain badges. Therefore I am not striving to cut cards and light matches nor any sort of classified marksmanship.
2. I shoot to relax and because it's fun. That's it, plain and simple. I have no other motives.
3. I do not need acceptance nor approval of performance from a group or peers to derive happiness.
4. I do not make videos. I don't own a camera (that works), my wife does and she won't make videos of me shooting...she's too fidgety and impatient and I won't make her do it...it's not worth the hassle. And she quit shooting slingshots altogether...just lost interest...it's not a girl thing she says. (??)

I think the majority of members of this forum feel about the same way...although there are some excellent shots out there and it's fun to watch them. I also watch the world cup and I hate playing soccer or any other ball sport.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Like you, I don't put goals on shooting, for me it would take the fun out of it. I am extremely impressed of your accomplishments too...you are quite an accomplished slingshoter.
> But me... hum..
> 1. I will never devote the time required to practice enough or make the amount of videos it would take to cut cards and light matches and obtain badges. Therefore I am not striving to cut cards and light matches nor any sort of classified marksmanship.
> 2. I shoot to relax and because it's fun. That's it, plain and simple. I have no other motives.
> ...


Everyone is a different beast I guess. I also shoot to relax but do not film that as I am relaxing then. For me It isn't about approval it isn't about acceptance. It is about getting out there and being the best I can be. Everyday waking up knowing I have a mission, and something I have to accomplish. Does it take some of the fun out of it meh maybe, but I love the push/competitive nature of it. Knowing someone else has hit that shot ,and if I work hard enough one day I will hit that shot to. As for making videos I love having something to look back at when you have accomplished a hard task.

That is the kind of stuff that keeps me going.  I have always had a competitive nature. That is just me though and I am a little crazy so :rofl: :screwy: :bonk: .

Thanks for your kind comment Chuck

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger :king:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

For me one good reason shooting with slingshot is, that if it is not possible to get the feeling of success in my daily job, its possible when shooting with slingshot.

After many times trying to cut card and when it is finally happening, YEAH :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:
Well... I never get that feeling in my work :banghead:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I want make video and share experiences of slingshooting because I don't know anybody with this passion in real life, the slingshooter friend closer to me is at 400km!
A big part of the fun of any passion, is to have somebody to talk about and share experience/emotions. Internet is a good way to do this...real life would be better but...
Wiyh less words: shoting always alone and withour goals or challenge is a bit boring...
Hope you understand my confused english...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey BC , are those white balls 15mm marbles ?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Kalevala said:


> Hey BC , are those white balls 15mm marbles ?


They are half inch(12.7 MM) daisy marbles that I bought a long time ago but never found a use for them. Turns out they shred cards but are harder to light matches with(for me anyway) then 3/8ths steel.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You got this Matt ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just keep after it, Matt. You will get there.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> You got this Matt ! :thumbsup:


Thank you for the words of encouragement my friend.



Charles said:


> Just keep after it, Matt. You will get there.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Ohh I will I am a stubborn SOB. I am getting a gambler shot for Canada/Myself .

Cheers guys

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Awesome !!! you will get Master !! :king:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

alfshooter said:


> Awesome !!! you will get Master !! :king:


Thank you for the words of encouragement my friend.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------

